# ULTUM NATURE SYSTEMS TITAN 1 VS Chihiros VIVID RGB



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

You will need 3x of the Vivid or Titan 1 for a 6ft tank. Coverage is basically 2ft per light. I mean you could technically do 3ft per light but it won't be as much light.

Titan 1 = ADA Solar RGB with a UNS sticker on it. Not really a replica. They went to the factory that produces the Solar RGB for ADA and bought the units with a UNS sticker.

Also beamswork is not in the same performance level as any of the above lights.


----------



## Amuse370z (Nov 15, 2018)

Interesting you say that because ADA recommends only 2 RGB per 6ft while UNS recommends 3 for 6ft.

..and they're supposed to be near identical right?

(I think I'm going to go with the Titan 1 then, since they're essentially the ADAs for half price.)


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like this can be delivered to Canada.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DHL...lgo_pvid=fb545a4b-7028-4865-b1aa-660344c1e5b9


----------

